# Two pigeons smuggled themselves into my car at the feed store....



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay, not really....I went to the feedstore since Victor and his grandson put me in the mood (and I needed pigeon food). First I bought the seed, then went to look at the birds (usually this way I can avoid temptation to buy the little one, or the beat-up one, or the strange-looking one, etc.  ). Didn't work this time, as the first pigeon I saw was a unique hawk/mini-emu pigeon that hardly looks like a pigeon at all. I got her and a little helmet crested girl who's been there for three weeks in a cage by herself and was looking lonely  . If anyone can tell me what kind of pigeon this first one is, I'd love to know. Looking at you straight on she looks exactly like an emu. Here are some pictures of them and the other ones at the feed store: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/FeedStoreNew


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You old softy!  If we had a store like that in our area I would do the same thing. They're really beautiful birds. Is the little helmet ok? You have a big heart, Maryjane.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know, I could never go into a bird store that sold pigeons because I'd want to take every one of them home - and of course I can't.

I don't know how you guys do it. Go into a store with pigeons and resist taking them all with you.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a couple of beauties you added to your flock  I'm with Garye, I don't know how you could do it, I'd take everyone home knowing I'd be in the coop with them


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the concern.  I think that she was just snoozing in that picture. She seems quite alert and healthy, when I put her into her "quarantine" cage, she started eating right away and was pretty interested when she heard the males cooing from the tent. She is a little girl, much smaller than she looks in the picture. Her beak is overgrown on top and is starting to cross, just a bit, so I'm going to trim it up tomorrow a little. 
It is hard not bringing them all home! I have to console myself with the thoughts that they will all be bought by people with nice lofts who will let them fly every day. My aviary is more geared towards birds who can't fly too much. Many of the feed store birds are rollers too, which I definitely wouldn't want to keep from flying. I also try to remember that the extra spaces in the aviary are pretty much reserved for the pijies who may come along that need to come here, whereas at the feed store almost always someone will buy them. Exceptions have been Sophie, who was there for several weeks until I couldn't let her stay in the cage anymore; Henry and Mabel (the Satinettes, who were in with Sophie); Bernadette (who the owner said~kindly~was so ugly, no one wanted her!), and a youngster here and there who was too small to be in with all the birds in the cage there. On rare occasions, such as today with the hawk-emu pijie, I just find one that's so unique, I can't resist. She is small and was getting picked on, and I'm a sucker.  Hopefully in the next six months or so, I will be building another larger aviary for more flight room.
The cutest one was that pigeon who got out and was sitting on the cage. She was so proud to have escaped, but just didn't get it really well. She didn't quite know where to go from there; all the other pigeons were still there so she hung around too. I'm sure they got her back in before dark, they had a trap out for her. It was so funny just to see how proud she was of herself for escaping.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi maryjane,

Congratulations on your new babies!

Well, you aren't any different then I am. We have a local pet store here that will get pigeons in every so often, and I have been known to buy them when they are there for a while. It is right next door to my health food store, so we go there regurlarly. That is where I got my Satinettes, Spike and Samantha. 

Last time I was there, they had a Helmet pigeon that was flying all around the store, they said it has escaped its cage several times (seems to be a trait of the breed), and someone had shown an interest in it, but it looked so pitifull. I told my husband the next time we come back, if it is still there, I will take it home. Well, we went back a few weeks later, and the bird had gotten a home.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I tend to avoid pet shops that have livestock ( though used to love them when I was younger) but I can never recall seeing pigeons for sale here in the UK. 

I've seen other birds, budgies, lovebirds, parrots and even toucans( rare but I have seen these twice) in pet shops but not pigeons. I guess we must buy them from breeders ( or pick em up off the street - LOL) 

Tania xx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new ones, MJ!  

Yeah, I would want to take them all too! Little will power!

Don't know what the Hawk/Emu pij is...kinda looks familiar, like I'm seen a picture before, but can I remember??? Noooooo!

I'm sure George or someone will be along to help identify...

Keep us updated...


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Adorable!

I miss feed stores  I grew up on a farm in Pennsylvania, so we used to go to them all the time, but you don't really see any here in downtown Seattle.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations on picking up your new birds

I agree with Tania, I have never seen any pigeons for sale in pet shops here in the UK. If they did, I know for sure, I'd be back home with another!

Lindi


----------

